# SOLD Okuma Baitcaster



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Okuma Stratus V bait caster
Left hand 
Spooled with spiderwire 20lb
6.6:1 gear

$20 located in canton


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

is it a right looks Left and if its a left interested


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Upland said:


> is it a right looks Left and if its a left interested


Sent you a conversation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Sold please close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

